# B5 Shift knob ahaft thread size?



## TheReflex79 (Feb 22, 2005)

Just curious if anyone happens to know the thread size for the shifter shaft where the shft knob is attached?







Working on a little project, and I figured there must be someone out there that will know the answer b4 I take a trip to Sears. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheReflex79 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: B5 Shift knob ahaft thread size? (TheReflex79)*

Just in case someone does a search that everyone and their mother claims to do first, the answer is 12mm x 1.25!


----------



## MellowImola (Feb 15, 2011)

thanks man! this should shave some time vs trial and error


----------



## _hmnib4 (Aug 8, 2011)

is it the same size on a b4?


----------

